# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  the end

## Емеля

Не зря я назвался тем ником который есть,потому как отражает кто я есть,как персонаж из сказки.Решил написать здесь потому как больше негде и не кому.Мне около тридцати даже не помню точно сколько.Болезнь съедает меня и она уже в поздней стадии.Так что не знаю сколько ещё продлится это.Лечение уже бесполезно скорее всего,можно конечно продлить несколько неизбежное,но какой смысл если итог один.Всё вышло по дурацки,долго рассказывать.Гибель - это ещё не самое печальное что может быть сейчас.А перед этим придётся помучаться.Даже не знаю как это будет происходить,но видимо будет очень больно с потереей функции,а потом уже нельзя будет самому решить исход.А ещё не хочется чтобы при мне узнали некоторое количество близких людей об этом,они не знают.А узнав они,думаю реакция будет трагическое и невыносимая для меня.Поэтому чтобы не было этого всего,самоустраниться каким-нибудь способом.Смотрел некоторые варианты,но не по душе большей частью.Если б можно было,чтобы это выглядело ещё никак самоуничтожение,а случайная гибель,несчастный случай какой-нибудь.Да только не могу придумать таковой,есть ли они вообще? Была бы проще если оружие было бы под рукой.Спустил курок и готово.Да где взять...Я бы даже купил,но мест не знаю и есть ли они вообще в моей местности,Жаль оружие не легализованно. Решать уже надо очень скоро.Это просто невыносимое состояние ожидания и прочего

----------


## tempo

А в чём конкретно дело?
Тут многие пишут о полном ззздеце, но по факту до него далеко.

----------


## Емеля

Ни что иное как меланома.В общем где-то года два назад я повредил родинку на голову.Начало болеть.Я удалил её,по анализам,показало норму.Затем через месяц где-то появилась шишка возле правого уха и левое ребро увеличило,заметил это при движении руки,так как задевало и спободного хода не было.Идти в больницу не хотел,потому как после операции,отвращение появилось к таким местам и в таком духе.Списывал на инфекционное что-то.За всё  это время эта шишка расла и с обеих сторон появились видимо лимфоузлы где ухо с челюстью соединяются.Ещё сзади на сгибе коленки тоже как кость выепрла твердая сначала с правой ноги,затем слевой.Списывал на не помню на что,но читал про это и название не помню.Ещё в мошонке появились как шарики,тоже тогда списывал на варикоцеле или что-то в этом роде.Также где ключица кость вылезла.Буквально неделю назад на шее все воспалились лимфы.А самое что меня погрузило в печаль и ярость,в левой пазухе ноздри также твердое образование прощупал.Почитал при каких заболеваниях такое может быть и среди вариантов было меланома.ещё глаза болят и слезяться,а это тоже видимо от носа идёт.И в общем получается что это всё идёт от этого самого.А если уже до носа добралось,то это уже считай до мозга и там уже финиш.Вообще меланома идёт кажется от брюшной полости мтс и дальше в мозг и конец скоро получается.Исходя из этого у меня последняя стадия.притом что это самый агрессивный вид рака.Вот так приблизительно.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Автор,а почему для вас так трудно обратиться к родственникам,ну или в онкоцентр.Врачи выпишут наркотик,боли будет меньше.А родственникам,наверно легче принять вашу смерть от болезни,чем от су или несчастного случая.

Вы боитесь причинить им боль,но ваша неожиданная смерть будет для них ещё большим ударом.
Да,согласен ситуация устрашающая,и я сам бы выбрал су сначала на вашем месте,но,если подумать и не рубить с плеча,разве не лучше и милосерднее будет сообщить им о болезни?

----------


## tempo

Может, имеет смысл с помощью онколога убедиться. что это точно меланома?

----------


## Емеля

> Автор,а почему для вас так трудно обратиться к родственникам,ну или в онкоцентр.Врачи выпишут наркотик,боли будет меньше.А родственникам,наверно легче принять вашу смерть от болезни,чем от су или несчастного случая.
> 
> Вы боитесь причинить им боль,но ваша неожиданная смерть будет для них ещё большим ударом.
> Да,согласен ситуация устрашающая,и я сам бы выбрал су сначала на вашем месте,но,если подумать и не рубить с плеча,разве не лучше и милосерднее будет сообщить им о болезни?


 Реакция всех родственников меня особо не заботит,кроме одного,Думается это будет слишком невыносимо для меня.Поэтому вариант уйти по-другому,намного легче,но труднореализуемый видимо

----------


## Емеля

> Может, имеет смысл с помощью онколога убедиться. что это точно меланома?


 Может и имеет,узнать сроки хотя бы или что-то вроде этого.Я может и схожу.Конечно хотелось бы услышать,что это не она,а что-то иное,менее печальное.Но проследив  цепь событий,всё вырисовывается.Вообще у меня отклонение какое-то,я через время осознаю что на самом деле происходит

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ни что иное как меланома.В общем где-то года два назад я повредил родинку на голову.Начало болеть.Я удалил её,по анализам,показало норму.Затем через месяц где-то появилась шишка возле правого уха и левое ребро увеличило,заметил это при движении руки,так как задевало и спободного хода не было.Идти в больницу не хотел,потому как после операции,отвращение появилось к таким местам и в таком духе.Списывал на инфекционное что-то.За всё  это время эта шишка расла и с обеих сторон появились видимо лимфоузлы где ухо с челюстью соединяются.Ещё сзади на сгибе коленки тоже как кость выепрла твердая сначала с правой ноги,затем слевой.Списывал на не помню на что,но читал про это и название не помню.Ещё в мошонке появились как шарики,тоже тогда списывал на варикоцеле или что-то в этом роде.Также где ключица кость вылезла.Буквально неделю назад на шее все воспалились лимфы.А самое что меня погрузило в печаль и ярость,в левой пазухе ноздри также твердое образование прощупал.Почитал при каких заболеваниях такое может быть и среди вариантов было меланома.ещё глаза болят и слезяться,а это тоже видимо от носа идёт.И в общем получается что это всё идёт от этого самого.А если уже до носа добралось,то это уже считай до мозга и там уже финиш.Вообще меланома идёт кажется от брюшной полости мтс и дальше в мозг и конец скоро получается.Исходя из этого у меня последняя стадия.притом что это самый агрессивный вид рака.Вот так приблизительно.


 Целесообразно все же к онкологу обратиться, чтобы снять все вопросы или ответы получить, а то как у Джером К. Джерома получается - нашли у себя все, кроме родильной горячки. Диагностика меланомы, как правило, затруднений не вызывает.

----------


## Емеля

Я сходил к врачу.По дороге было не весело.Подходя к больнице,на встречу мне шла группа девочек их было около 8.И вот в самом конце,мне приглянусь одна из них,на мгновение.Так как мысли и настроение были нерадужными я пошёл далее.А спустя не долгое время,кажется я осознал,что эта девочка мне нравится.Но какой смысл,думалоcь,при моих-то обстоятельствах.Ещё подумалось что вот такая молодая,улыбающаяся,у нее всё впереди,а у меня на зади,и мы могли быть вместе.По обследованию пока ничего не ясно.А вот эта девочка третий день из головы не выходит.Позже медленно рассуждая,такое ощущение,что она мне не просто понравилась,а что-то близкое почувствовал и интересное.Только мне всё кажется теперь,ну почему-то кажется,что даже если на какое-то мгновение у нас ниточка завяжется и дальше не так оно печально всё будет и мне легче будет.Я решил попробовать её найти,всё равно ничего не делаю днями и рвёт на части от мыслей.А так буду чем-то занят.На днях пойду на то место где их встретил.Это было в 11-30 предположительно. Их было человек 8.Правда возраст этой компании,я не совсем понял,не до этого было тогда обращать внимание,но молодые.Так как они группой шли,возможно они студентки.Не знаю шансов мало конечно,но чтоб не погружаться в текущее,лучше чем-то отдалиться.

----------


## tempo

Вот и правильно.
Когда будет ответ онколога?

----------


## Емеля

В общем когда был у онколога.Вроде нормальный человек,правда мне кажется недостаточно  скурпулезно отнесся ко всему.Ну основное это лимфоузлы,направил на узи.Сделал узи и там увеличены,где и были,но они невоспалёные и по размерам не критичны по разговору с узистом.Онколог посмотрел и говорит мол ничего фатального и иди к терапевту,он назначит лечение и пройдёт.Говорит,ежели что-то подозрительное было бы,сделали бы пункцию.А так если после лечения не пройдёт и дальше будут увеличиваться,то приходи.Далее пошёл я  к терапевту.Она направила к хирургу и лору и ещё анализы из вены написала и анализ мочи( хирург сказал,что анализы в норме,это наверно и хорошо,потому как если было бы что,то на анализах вроде отражается.Хирург говорил дескать воспаления нет и поэтому не ясно происхождение увеличения.Написал лечение,там мазь траксевозин  и ещё что-то.что при лимфоузлах.Я спросил не смотря на написанное лечение:" это антибиотики?" нет говорит,воспаления то нет и это для снятия оттёков и ещё для чего-то.В общем далее пошёл к лору,на счёт того,что в носу твёрдое образование.Он посмотрел,затем пощупал и говорит что это кость,по причине того что у меня перегородка неровная что ли  и в общем это в данном случае нормально явление.Хотя вот мне кажется,что я касался того места и там ничего не было.Похоже я не верно истолковал большинство,на счёт образование в носу к примеру.Получается что это не мтс и конечная станция...В общем что делать,лечение пройду,в течении месяца,а дальше буду смотреть.Всё вроде как обнадёживающе.Просто я про меланому читал и форумы смотрел и там не редко после удаления,через некоторое время лимфоузлы увеличиваются и дальше понятно что...Покамест такая картина. P.s. Девушку ту так и не нашёл,Пришёл в тоже время и она к несчастью не прошла как в тот раз.Ниже улицей находится институт,подозреваю,что она оттуда.Конечно можно было продолжить поиски,но я не помню её лица...Если б они той же компанией прошлись,как в тот  раз,тогда наверно я бы узнал,а так не уверен.Это огромная печаль,тем более в моей ситуации,,мне б на много интересней было бы с ней...

----------


## tempo

Как говорил Вовочка Машеньке: "Вот и всё, а ты боялась... только юбочка помялась, и животик вспух немножко!"
 :Smile:

----------


## Емеля

> Как говорил Вовочка Машеньке: "Вот и всё, а ты боялась... только юбочка помялась, и животик вспух немножко!"


 Я не вижу покамест повода для радости,потому как неизвестно всё.Да,некоторые вещи оказались не такими как я думал,но как я в конце писал,ничего не ясно...

----------


## tempo

Можно, конечно, вырезать лимфоузел для исследования, но по косвенным данным, меланомы нет.
Лучше поискать онкомаркеры в крови, это не травматично.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Можно, конечно, вырезать лимфоузел для исследования, но по косвенным данным, меланомы нет.
> Лучше поискать онкомаркеры в крови, это не травматично.


 tempo, вот все Вам резать хочется). Лимфоузел можно и пропунктировать. Метод исследрвания - цитология называется. Онкомаркеры конечно поискать можно, но их чувствительность и специфичность оставляют желать лучшего. А вот романтическая история с девушкой мне определенно понравилась)

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, вы ужо могли бы заметить, что я имею склонность к душеполезной гиперболизации )

----------


## Емеля

Вот уже не знаю больше двух недель принимаю прописанное,но не уменьшилось ничего,Более того,недавно добавилось кажется подключмцами,видимо лимфоузлы.Онн видимо расти начали и я это почувствовал и начал ощупывать,Всё также твердые на ощупь,как и надключицами появились ранее..И сзади на сгибе коленок о которых  я говорил,они видимо одной приороды.А вот последнее,говорит что оно нечто пока неизвестное распространяется.Так что хеппи энду видно не дано случится.Ощущение ужасное,как подумаешь об этом всём.

----------


## Емеля

Всё по-прежнему.И кажется прибавилось,с право в области подмышки кажется как и с левой стороны ребро увеличилось по ощущениям.И ещё не знаю как до этого было,но вроде как скулы над глазами тоже увеличение при ощупывании,хотя может мне так кажется.Надо ещё раз в больничку узнать уже наверно.Хотя в таком состоянии не хочется.Последние две недели выпиваю,в основном пиво.Я до этого не пил практически.Но длительно получается употреблял и вроде как привыкание организма  пошло,хоть какая разница...Жаль денег нет нормальной суммы,дабы предпринять какие-то действия.А так в голове мелькнула мысль.Поехать в Бразилию,покуралесить какое-то время,потом пойти в фавелы,купить пистолет и... Хотя может и накопиться,хотя шансов мало.

----------


## Wasted

> Всё по-прежнему.И кажется прибавилось,с право в области подмышки кажется как и с левой стороны ребро увеличилось по ощущениям.И ещё не знаю как до этого было,но вроде как скулы над глазами тоже увеличение при ощупывании,хотя может мне так кажется.Надо ещё раз в больничку узнать уже наверно.Хотя в таком состоянии не хочется.Последние две недели выпиваю,в основном пиво.Я до этого не пил практически.Но длительно получается употреблял и вроде как привыкание организма  пошло,хоть какая разница...Жаль денег нет нормальной суммы,дабы предпринять какие-то действия.А так в голове мелькнула мысль.Поехать в Бразилию,покуралесить какое-то время,потом пойти в фавелы,купить пистолет и... Хотя может и накопиться,хотя шансов мало.


 
У меня была идея махнуть на Камчатку и прыгнуть в действующий вулкан..

----------


## tempo

Емеля, чтобы не трястись и не сходить с ума больше имеющегося - к онкологу, а не в Бразилию.

----------


## Емеля

Да надо,в следующим месяце пойду,а пока пьём-с.Как задумаешься о своём положении,только чем-нибудь забыться охота.

С момента последнего когда я писал,добавилось.на затылке  нащупал несколько дней назад тоже как кость выпирает и увеличилось.До этого не ощущал и не было скорее всего.По середине грудной клетки вроде тоже кость подувеличилась.Ещё до того как я удалял всё это дело,узел прощупал на зобе,Скорее это не связано,потому как до того наверное уже было.А недавно по мимо одного и ешё ниже нащупал,правда по меньше и не понятно.вообщем полный набор,дальше ехать некуда.

----------


## Wasted

> Да надо,в следующим месяце пойду,а пока пьём-с.Как задумаешься о своём положении,только чем-нибудь забыться охота.
> 
> С момента последнего когда я писал,добавилось.на затылке  нащупал несколько дней назад тоже как кость выпирает и увеличилось.До этого не ощущал и не было скорее всего.По середине грудной клетки вроде тоже кость подувеличилась.Ещё до того как я удалял всё это дело,узел прощупал на зобе,Скорее это не связано,потому как до того наверное уже было.А недавно по мимо одного и ешё ниже нащупал,правда по меньше и не понятно.вообщем полный набор,дальше ехать некуда.


 
Да что с тобой вообще происходит? Жесть какая-то..

----------


## tempo

Wasted, неужели непонятно, что происходит.
Следующая стадия - ловля зелёных чертей, вылупляющихся из пор кожи.
Это ж надо так всё запустить... стараний не один год положен на растопку [].

----------


## Wasted

Фу, [], от такого описания захотелось сблевать, хоть и считаю себя терпимым.
Ну это вы про белочку скорее, которая герою вроде не грозит.

----------


## tempo

Ну если у клиента есть желание пугаться, но нет желания отнести свои шишки к врачу - ...

----------


## Емеля

За это время ещё прибавление.В нижней челюсти ниже десен тоже твёрдое нечто вылезло.Сравнивал с аналогичной стороны справо и там нет такого.А заметил потому как,когда что-то начинается,автоматически к тому месту рука тянется,даёт о себе знать.Ещё в левом глазу,как будто  сразу с правой стороны где глаз заканчивается тоже несколько немного уплотнилось,в сравнении с правым глазом.В  мед.заведения в начале следующего месяца только,денег нет совсем.Вообще ежели поднатужиться,можно несколько тысяч,долларов достать.Исходя из всего,надобно думать о плане б,Вроде Бразилии,где все сплошь в белых штанах гуляют.Жаль,в наших краях какой-нибудь пистолет,достать трудновато,так бы под рукой был бы и в нужное время.спустить...Теперь сомнений,что очень печальное  происходит никаких.Да хоть бы вирус новомодный меня посетил и баста,раз такое дело.А в остальном всё хорошо и замечательно.Пьём-с...,

----------


## June

> надобно думать о плане б,Вроде Бразилии


 С учётом стремительно перекрываемого международного авиасообщения - только думать, не более. Или очень поторопиться, пока со столицей вроде оставили какие-то рейсы.

----------


## Емеля

Да,уже закрыли границы.Что ж такое...А вариант добрый.Не прошло и несколько дней как новое.У меня не знаю сколько,наверно  уже больше года на правом ухе в раковине уплотнение было  как шарик небольшой.А пару дней назад и на левом  появился такой же.На левом не только в середне как на правом,а ещё и где мочка.Я просмотрел при каких заболеваниях такое бывает и меланома в том списке.Там в 98 процентах другое что-то,а 2 это самое.Тоже непроизвольно заметил,начало побаливать или что-то в этом роде и тогда почувствовал.В общем пара тушить свет.Просто при том.что у меня есть,даже не может быть что-то светлое кажется..Большинство способов  потушить свет не устраивает,не смогу наверно.Мне бы просто  пистолет какой-нибудь и спустить курок.В следующем месяце всё-таки пойду для уточнения.Но надо уже быстрее решение принимать,что,где когда...Какое нехорошие обстоятельства

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Да,уже закрыли границы.Что ж такое...А вариант добрый.Не прошло и несколько дней как новое.У меня не знаю сколько,наверно  уже больше года на правом ухе в раковине уплотнение было  как шарик небольшой.А пару дней назад и на левом  появился такой же.На левом не только в середне как на правом,а ещё и где мочка.Я просмотрел при каких заболеваниях такое бывает и меланома в том списке.Там в 98 процентах другое что-то,а 2 это самое.Тоже непроизвольно заметил,начало побаливать или что-то в этом роде и тогда почувствовал.В общем пара тушить свет.Просто при том.что у меня есть,даже не может быть что-то светлое кажется..Большинство способов  потушить свет не устраивает,не смогу наверно.Мне бы просто  пистолет какой-нибудь и спустить курок.В следующем месяце всё-таки пойду для уточнения.Но надо уже быстрее решение принимать,что,где когда...Какое нехорошие обстоятельства


 Похоже на вирус Эпштейн барр, иди к врачу. Это лечитца, лимфоузлы так же при нем увеличиваютца

----------


## tempo

Здесь нужен другой доктор...
Меланома уже съела бы под корень за всё время страданий на форуме.
К психиатру, а ужо он, как в анекдоте, и укрепит, и направит.

----------


## Емеля

> Похоже на вирус Эпштейн барр, иди к врачу. Это лечитца, лимфоузлы так же при нем увеличиваютца


 Да если бы так,то было бы даже хорошо,но шансов мало на это.У меня там другое намного.Началось-то с некоторой предысторией,К тому же уши и иное,Я кажется смотрел уже давно правда не подходило.Хотя я был бы рад,если было именно это

----------


## Deadsi

прочёл историю полностью со всеми комментами ещё вчера. думал, написать или нет. сейчас ответ очевиден. стоит надеяться на лучшее. главное ходить к врачу регулярно, чтобы быть в курсе всего. как проходит болезнь на данный момент?

----------


## Емеля

> прочёл историю полностью со всеми комментами ещё вчера. думал, написать или нет. сейчас ответ очевиден. стоит надеяться на лучшее. главное ходить к врачу регулярно, чтобы быть в курсе всего. как проходит болезнь на данный момент?


 Да что регулярно ходить,надо прояснить хотя бы.Но смогу я это сделать,наверно только в середине месяца.средств.Появятся только к тому времени наверно.А состояние из нового.Глаза болят и мне кажется увеличились даже сами глаза.Ресницы вижу,не знаю видел ли я их раньше,кажется не особо.Если увеличение произошло,они стали ближе  к ресницам и может из-за этого видимость отчётливее стало.Буквально несколько часов назад,подметил или показалось,что левый глаз будто бы не закрывается веко полностью.Опускал веки лёжа и просвет в левом глазу виден.В расслабленном состоянии вроде как не покрывает...Хотя я на счёт этого не уверен.Ещё так как на глаза акцент упал,начал прощупывать.И вот не знаю,так ли и было или нет.Но ощупывая нижнюю часть глаз, не знаю как это называется место,может подглазница внутри которая,в общем там прощупывается такое подвижное образование.Как-то так и эдак

----------


## Емеля

В связи с этим вирусом,денег не который рассчитывал не случилось.В середине мая может дрлларов 200 наберётся.Пока всё как и было.Правда с праой стороны вроде ребро увеличивается кажется,не такое как на левом,но...Ещё лёжа онемение бывает в разных частях тела,а потом как бы разрядка,стреляет в общем в том месте.Вообще в моей ситуации ещё плохо,что денег нет.Были бы деньги можно было  разные варианты рассматривать и исполнить,в том числе и как уйти интересным способом.А так что... Если подтвердится при пункции.Денег куда-то ехать или лечиться всё равно нет.А которое бесплатное,оно и есть бесплатное,ничего обнадёживающего.Не уверен,что ближайшие  полгода,денег наберётся хотя бы на Бразилию.Положение какое-то совсем дурацкое

----------


## Емеля

Крайне себя не хорошо чувствую.Cегодня хотел за водкой сходить,но сил нет,не знаю с чем связано.Так каждый день ухудшается что-то,Не помню писал ли,что под в нижней челюсти под десной там вылезло твёрдая как кость,Про зубы я не говорил так как мелочь казалось,Кажется признаки разрушения зубов чуть за долго началось перед всем этим,что произошло,Но дёсна воспалялись и набухали и за это время три полностью разрушились,а один сейчас болит, уже второй день, ужасти просто.десно под ним чуть увеличена и смещение произошло.Просто интересно может связано как-то или случайно совпало,Такими темпами не дойду до выяснения.Ещё плохо,что запасного варианта так и нет.Недавно где-то прочитал,что разорившийся один человек,улетел приняв яд.И самое главное,он сделал это очень скоро,так что у него не было изучать долго этот вопрос.Где он достал этот я или сварил его из чего-либо.А так с ядами интересная мысль,только чтоб скородейственный был.Где ж ты Эдмон Дантес.Правда у меня была мысль снять номер в отеле и напиться феназепама и водочкой запить.Правда одна бабочка уже так делал выпила кажется  около 40 или более таких таблеток и вином запила.И на третий день кажется проснулась.На тот  момент отразилось на ней,какая-то отупленность появилась у неё,всё время как пьяная,хотя может со временем и нормализовалось у неё всё.Я помню одну таб,фена выпил и два дня отходил,а здесь такое количество,Не знаю,не в состоянии что-то думать,решать...

----------


## Емеля

Ежели с Бразилией не выйдет,то другие варианты надо рассматривать.А вообще интересных,приемлимых способов не так и много.Главное чтоб мгновенное,А это только огнестрел,Я с не давних пор за легализацию оружия.Хотя вспомнились некоторые варианты из литературы,Дарья Мелихова утопилась в речке и причины схожие.Или Мартин Иден.Хотя утопиться несколько неприятно для меня.Уже не могу в такой неопределённости находится.Сегодня заметил подчелюстные лимфоузлы вышли,по одному с каждой стороны вроде.Может быть и из-за зуба,так бывает вроде при проблемах с зубами,хотя вряд ли.Как решать,что делать не понятно.Поркуа?.. Это просто...

----------


## June

Емеля, а что врачи говорят по поводу всех этих изменений в твоём организме? Или сейчас принимают исключительно с к-вирусом?

----------


## Емеля

> В даркнете можно попробовать купить огнестрел. правда я не знаю как много там объявлений кидал.
> Все адекватные люди за легализацию, статистика вещь неподкупная. Было бы образование и желание жить, переехал бы в Эстонию.


 В даркнетах никогда не искал и не знаю где и что,и как.Надо посмотреть,Вариант ещё поезать в Сальвадор,не знаю насколько дешевле Бразилии,Там  вроде бандит на бандите и бандитом погоняет,Человека с пушкой найти,дать ему пару сотен долларов и он в лучшем виде исполнит,А у меня желание жить немного есть,а вот возможности не особо,И образование среднее

----------


## Емеля

> Емеля, а что врачи говорят по поводу всех этих изменений в твоём организме? Или сейчас принимают исключительно с к-вирусом?


 Я писал,что денег нет и будут только может во второй половине мая.вероятно принимают.

----------


## Емеля

Вспомнилась ещё история, как один художник бедный нашёл способ.Когда его нашли,из камина ноги торчали,а верхняя часть обгорелая была.Не совсем понятно,он в растопленный камин залез головой и далее.Не представляю как  так можно,крайне болезненно,просто ужасть.Крайнем глаза слышал,что без справки,что нет короны к врачу не попасть.Не знаю так или нет,во всех или в частности.Где я этот тест пройду сейчас.А так всё ухудшается с каждым днём.И состояние крайне...что делать не соображу.

----------


## Емеля

Кажется немного денег будет вскоре,только что от того,если не пойти.А состояние тем временем ухудшается.Я невольно дотрагиваюсь до какой-то части тела и уже не знаю как раньше было.Так ли было раньше или уже изменилось.Из последнего  кажется,что лицевые кости боковые как будто уже не такие и также челюстная кость тоже не в том виде.Подчелюстный лимф так и не прошёл.Хотя зубы перестали болеть несколько дней.Но позавчера пиво выпил и снова слегка началось,На сахар реагируют зубы.А будучи в такой неопределённой ситуации,стрессовой не пить нельзя,да и к тому же выробаталась за это время потребность к алкоголю.А водка не особо идёт,а от пива зубы болят в довесок ко всему прочему.Кто сказал? что самое неприятное это когда находишься в таком подвешенном состоянии.Скорей бы кончилось каким-то образом это.Читаю сейчас воспоминания Витте.Там случай интересный на железнодорожной станции описывается.Какой-то военный во время сербской-турецкой войны,без дозволения уехал туда воевать.И уже не помню.На станции оказался,а в стоящем поезде, император Александр второй в окно  его заметил и говорит,что ты дескать такой-сякой самовольно убежал туда и идика-ты под арест.А тут услышал это и тот час кинжал себе в сердце вонзил и благополучно скончался.Это интересный способ,потому как хотя бы нож достать не составляет труда,в отличии от огнестрела,Хотя там ещё попасть нужно и определенной силой,чтобы вошло.Хотя решится на такое трудно,хотя я в таком неадекватном состоянии в последнее время и могу.К тому же пример есть,а значит не первый.

----------


## Емеля

> Ты не допускаешь мысль что это что-то психологическое?


  Никаким образом.Описанное мной состояние,складывается или может допускаться,что это что-то психологическое?

----------


## Емеля

С деньгами не вышло.Есть сейчас долларов 150$ Даже не знаю принимают ли сейчас врачи без справки,надо позвонить.Cостояние приблизительно такое же.Правда первоначальная шишка или лимфоузел с  правой стороны ниже уха побаливает последнюю неделю уже,С него кстати всё и началось.Вообще я прощупал голову, если проводить  пр затылочной части,окружность возле уха,там всё увеличено,кости увеличены и ещё ввиде шариков несколько.Хотя визуально вроде не видно,мне никто не говорил что заметно,Еще побаливает где я говорил переносица и где там нарост костный образовался,вот с левой стороны переносицы там при надавливании больше нарост так называемый и в том месте пару дней побаливает.Ну и кость(скула) под глазом тоже я говорил вроде увеличено,Вообще всё лицо какое-то не симетричное кажется.Не помню говорил ли,в подборке внутри появились два шарика небольших перекатывающиеся при дотрагивании.Появилось это вроде около полугода назад,но думал что мелочь,Хотя  дисбаланс в челюстом так сказать строении добавляет,Лимфоузел который появился  подчелюстный и который я связывал возможно с болями в зубах не прошёл.Последнее это наверно справа ребро тоже несколько подувеличилось.Раньше слево  при опушенных прямых руках и раскачивая их так вверз вниз задевало левое ребро,сейчас вроде и справо,но меньше.В общем такие темпы развития..Не знаю что делать.Особенно в таких нервных для меня ситуациях.Надо бы ещё способы ликвидации хотя посмотреть,что бы знать,когда выяснится.Но вместо этого,я может несознательно отстраняюсь от этого,слушая музыка и пр.Или пью.К несчастью нет такого человек который выркчил бы из беды или утешил,или что--нибудь ещё.

----------


## Remarque

Да ты зайди на медицинский форум и напиши обо всём этом. Там же врачи бесплатно советуют. Давно уже нужно было это сделать, раз не было возможности сходить на приём.

----------


## Емеля

Писал естественно ещё давно,Но что можно таким образом выяснить.Так и ничего не сказали.Всё равно надо вживую

----------


## Remarque

Тогда другое дело. Извиняюсь. Я ранее читал твою тему. Ты на протяжении всей истории описываешь что-нибудь, а потом добавляешь, что не помнишь, как было раньше, либо просто пишешь, что не замечал, поэтому я тоже всё время думал, что у тебя проблемы в том числе и на уровне психики. В любом случае, проблемы со здоровьем у тебя есть. Постарайся отказаться от алкоголя, пока не побывал у врача. Пей побольше воды и травяных чаёв. Они хотя бы успокоят нервы. От крепкого чёрного чая лучше отказаться. Тогда уж лучше зелёный. Ешь регулярно зелень типа шпината. Он быстро насыщает. Каши, естественно, тоже. Но поменьше калорий, пока врач не поставит диагноз.

----------


## Емеля

Так сложно иногда оценить есть ли изменения или так и было раньше.Вот к примеру кость где коленки там мне кажется было раньше не так.Есть такие места где не так выражено и сложно понять.А не пить никак нельзя,потому как хоть на время как-то расслабляет.И к тому же у меня уже зависимость.У меня где-то месяц назад не было денег и  дней 10 не пил и всё это время  меня ломала.А сколько нужно время чтобы ломка прошла не знаю,да и в нынешнем положение смысла особо нет не пить

----------


## Remarque

> К несчастью нет такого человек который выркчил бы из беды или утешил,или что--нибудь ещё.


 А вот что недавно написал юзер в другой теме:




> Если у кого есть желание поддержать меня беседой в скайпе - мой ник fest74


 
Может, вы с ним поддержите друг друга?

----------


## Емеля

Я образно написал.Может быть было полезно,если бы как в фильме "Достучаться до небес" было нечто подобное.Или же  о чём я и до сих пор жалею,это когда я в больницу пошёл и по дороге девушку встретил.Это было бы может быть и краткое,но...около того.Или говоря об выручки.Я приблизительно год назад,рассказал одному,хоть и не очень близкому знакомому,но состоятельному,всю ситуацию.Просил занять денег,на нормальное обследование и может быть последующее,но не дал.Хоть для него это ничего не стоило.Сейчас с деньгами проще было бы,вариантов больше было бы развития

----------


## Емеля

Так и не попал для выяснения.Верно не принимают ещё,Даже не звонил,в последнее время плохо себя чувствую,За это время всё вроде также.Хотя в щитовидке вот в цетнальной  её части,там где у людей обычно заметно визуально.Там на две доли по бокам как кости,так вот слева,несколько дней назад заметил,что с левой стороны больше.Хотя узел ещё один помнится,ещё до всей этой истории обнаружил.Не понятно в общем откуда ноги...Ещё вот не знаю в верхней чалюсти,где десна,там чуть выше,тоже не так давно заметил,что в двух местах твёрдо и увеличено по сравнению с другими,на верхней челюсти.Не знаю когда попаду.Ещё не как не соберусь посмотреть варианты,надо же как-то готовится,к нежелательному исходу. А сейчас только пью,под песни Высоцкого.Когда всё это кончится

----------


## Amanda

> Так и не попал для выяснения.


 Тема начата ещё в ноябре прошлого года. Много воды утекло. Почему после однократного приёма у врачей и неэффективности назначенного лечения вы не попробовали пойти и сообщить об этом тем же врачам? Если лечение не эффективно, разве не логичнее поступить именно так?

Вы пьёте. Что даёт алкоголь лично вам?

Вы часто поминаете нежелательный исход. При этом вы говорили о том, что желание жить есть. Почему же не поборитесь за жизнь, почему не поборолись за неё на протяжении такого приличного отрезка времени? Побороться в данном случае - не забивать на врачей.

----------


## Емеля

Да,после того,собирался пойти,да откладывал.А потом уже вовсю изоляции и прочее.Алкоголь расслабляет и кратковременно отвлекает и веселит,Бывает ещё осознаешь своё положение и последствия и прочее,но тут уже...И организм уже привык,Вообще всё видимо оттого,что я - идиот.Оттого всё так нелепо происходит.Но смотря на текущее состояние,скорее всего медицина бессильна уже,к тому же с моими скромными фин,возможностями.Я бы не забил на врачей,но когда теперь свободно до них возможность будет добраться не понятно.

----------


## Amanda

> Да,после того,собирался пойти,да откладывал.А потом уже вовсю изоляции и прочее.Алкоголь расслабляет и кратковременно отвлекает и веселит,Бывает ещё осознаешь своё положение и последствия и прочее,но тут уже...И организм уже привык,Вообще всё видимо оттого,что я - идиот.Оттого всё так нелепо происходит.Но смотря на текущее состояние,скорее всего медицина бессильна уже,к тому же с моими скромными фин,возможностями.Я бы не забил на врачей,но когда теперь свободно до них возможность будет добраться не понятно.


 Не пытались однажды себе представлять примерно такое: упущено много времени на откладывание выяснения истинных причин болезни, что болезнь изначально была не так страшна как мысли в голове, разгоняющие всё большие ужасы, что всё излечимо, а выбран путь откладывания и пьянства?
Оговорюсь сразу же, чтобы не было недопониманий. Я не против вас, я не против кого бы то ни было. Просто рассуждения и мысли вслух, ответы на вопросы часто помогают на удивление сильно. Разве не интересно порассуждать? Что вы теряете, рассуждая вслух?

----------


## Емеля

Представлял и думал разное.Думать  о том,что поправимо,надо было в начале ещё по-хорошему.Но моя тупость шизофреническая...А сейчас при всей картине ,рассчитывать на благоприятный,не совсем кажется возможно.Тем не менее,у меня намерение было пойти узнать,но как...когда закрыто всё

----------


## Amanda

Вот как откроется, обязательно сходите. Ведь терять всё равно нечего. Верно? Почему бы не попробовать сходить и всё выяснить.

----------


## Емеля

Не знаю,не узнавал,может уже заработало всё.Через неделю позвоню узнать,правда денег не особо есть,.Всё это время пытался не думать ни о чём,отстраниться; пытаясь не много работать,сериалы,пиво через день.Какие изменения,не понятно,Вроде как где чашечки, а по бокам кости увеличились,Ещё из заметного,уши.На правом,не знаю как называется,В общем в верхней части,там,сейчас посмотрел называется треугольная ямка.Вот там  под кожей шарик появился.не знаю с неделю назад.На левом кажется  тоже самое начинается,к тому же там я писал,уже было под кожей уплотнения большее,чем на правом.ещё где противозавиток.И болят  оба уже дня три.Опять вся реальность перед глазами встаёт,Нет хорошего хода в моём положении.Не хочу во всём этом участвовать,просто исчезнуть.Хотя способа нет до сих пор

----------


## Емеля

Дошёл до больницы,отменили справки ковид.Cделаю узи и там пункция или что пока неизвестно.Хотя...Вообще не хочется ничего.В бразилию бы,несколько месяцев покутить и всё.Денег всего сейчас 300 долларов.Ещё неделю назад была на тысячу больше.Но с тысячей ничего не сделаешь.Попробовал увеличить в 10-100 раз,но не вышло.Не знаю как быть

----------


## loomp

У меня тоже по всему телу лимфоузлы воспалились, я прям пр*хуел так хорошо думал рак, тоже обошел хирургов, терапевтов лоров, в итоге к гематологу попал. Она сказала, чтотлимфоузлы от чего угодно воспалиться могут, даже от дырки в зубе. Хирург тоже говорил что из за алкоголя могут воспалятся. Уже как 2 года прошло, я за это время сделал узи чего только мог, даже мрт головы сделал - везде все нормально.
А вот месяц назад, мне сделали операцию (удалили воспаление в десне), и они уменьшились(правда всеравно воспалены) я думаю, это из за хронического воспаления горла, ну или рак где то медленно развивается. Ты у гематолога был?? Че у тебя по крови?? Меня к нему сразу терапевт направил. И если тебя заботит здоровье, то лучше серьёзно съездить к психиатру, сказать что типо сложно жить сейчас ситуация тяжелая, он тебе таблетки выпишет поверь дешевле алкоголя будет, да и на трезвую голову легче решать проблемы.

----------


## Емеля

Так у меня не только лимфоузлы...Да и с предысторией.Гематолог здесь не к месту.Мне деньги сейчас бы очень пригодились, но немалые,а найти их негде Я всегда трезвый,если пью обычно перед сном.Хотя в последние только и остаётся

----------


## Емеля

Сходил я до врача,даже к двум.Первый у которого в последний раз был.Узи сделали тоже самое.И опять к хирургу отправил.Пошёл к другому в той же орг.Пощупал и говорит ничего нет там где на голове.А где увеличено это говорит кость.В ушах тоже по его мнению ничего,хрящ дескать.Затем обратил внимани на уголки глаз,что нечто твердое образование,а он - у меня тоже говорит так.Кто-нибудь ради интереса посмотрите в уголках глаз со стороны переносицы,есть ли неровности какие-нибудь у кого.По рёбрам написал направление на мрт,но говорит напраслина это. Как в анекдоте когда человек приходит к врачу и говорит,доктор меня никто не слышит...На счёт головы здесь видимо действительно не лимфоузлы,а кости увеличены как и в других местах.Но отчего кости увеличиваются,вот вопрос...Я и сам бы рад считать,что это мне только всё кажется,а на самом деле всё более-менее.Но это далеко не так.Пока делать нечего и денег не особо.Подождём что ещё делать.Как всё успокоится и деньги будут,тогда что-то дальше предпринимать буду.Ситуация - абсурд

----------


## Murdok

Полагаю меланома отменяется? Штош придется жить дальше.

----------


## Емеля

Хорошо бы если Отменилось.Но кажется чёрта с два.Пока прошлое находится в подвешенном состоянии.А вот из последнего вверх живота неделю болит.Не знаю с чем связано.Панкреатит может из-за алкоголя или что иное непосредственно.Неделю уже не пью из-за этого,а потребность есть.Если выпью мне кажется боль усилится.Вообще алкоголь в частности пиво,cтало очень важной составляющей в моей сегодняшней,печальной жизни

----------


## Емеля

Боль не проходит,хотя не такая сильная стала.Ем 3 дня каши и такое простое что-то.Попробовал жареное,но боль и прочее усилились сразу.Хочется пиво,но если выпить то явно для жкт хорошо не будет.Организм требует холодненького пиво или шампанское я б тоже не отказался.И так на нервах был,а теперь ещё и вроде ломки добавилось.И не могу такую малость позволить,неизвестно смогу ли.Все против меня.Что же это такое

----------


## June

Алкоголь, жирное, острое, капуста белокочанная и далее по списку стимулируют секрецию соляной кислоты, при гастрите это всё не айс. Холодное тоже нехорошо. Кашка, чай не крепкий, вот то, что нужно.

----------


## Емеля

Боль вроде прошла,хотя не понятно,если и болит то не сильно.А из последнего,недавно заметил,а может оно и раньше было.Где горло заканчивается ,где ямка между ключицами,там под кожей несколько шариков.Не знаю куда идти и что делать.Есть немного денег,а какому врачу идти не понятно.Хочется прояснить вся голова в буграх,если ладонями взяться за щеки и челюсть одновременно ассиметрия,во рту твердое образование.И ещё куча другого.Что за чепуха

----------


## Иван891

насчет жизни после смерти - можно почитать что об этом говорили признанные "просветленные", способные черпать правдивую инфу мистическим образом, например Кейси Эдгара. Этот вопрос легко решаем, т.к. кейси доказал свои сверхспособности излечивая людей. А значить его утверждения о жизни после смерти правдивы с такой-же вероятностью, с какой успешна была его практика "спящего" врача. А у меня лично есть необычное отрывочное воспоминание , когда я еще был духом и решал прожить ли настоящую жизнь. Помню как все было белым вокруг, ото всюду струится свет, который не слепит но предает сил и отождествляется с добром. И только я подумал не родится ли снова, как сразу, к моему удивлению, ко мне обратился кто-то выше меня рангом и спросил не решусь ли я прожить жизнь родившись. Я сказал конечно да. Но помню ее надо было прожить правильно, но непомню в чем эта правильность выражалась. И помню что мог взглянуть на своих родителей и выбрать их. Затем темнота, рождение, помню, когдп только родился , хотел возмущенно спросить зачем вы меня вытащили, мне и так было хорошо, но не смог, т.к. не умел говорить. Затем помню обжигающий холод весов на которых меня взвешивали.

----------


## Емеля

Живот вроде не болит,но расстройство сохраняется.Хотя не ем ничего эдакого.Не знаю сколько уже не пью,больше месяца наверное.А желание есть,хотя не такое сильное как раньше.Но при моем положении нервном и тд,сложно не пить.Особо ничего не поменялось.Сегодня заметил,что в правом углу глаза увеличилось твердое образование,стало как на левом.А до этого почти ровно там было.Надоело в такой неизвестности пребывать.Понять бы что такое происходит.А как решить вопрос не понятно.Что делать...

----------


## Unity

Прежде всего, стоит перестать "прислушиваться" к сбоям и дисфункциям в своём организме - вместо этого делая акцент на всё то _приятное_, что наличествует в Вашей повседневности.

----------


## Емеля

Приятностей мало.Старался в последнее время не думать ни о чём,но само новое даёт знать.В верхнем ряду зубов,где один полностью раскрошился,рядом десна раздулась и кажется внутри жидкость.Вообще челюсть кажется несколько деформировалось и прикус стал другим.При смыкании зубов,чувствуется какое-то давление.И от этого вроде один по крайне мере зуб стёрся.Ощущаю языком.Зубами не занимался,так как всё это время было не до того.Если что по серьезнее имеется,зачем мне было зубы лечить.Не знаю что с вздутостью делать,при том она болит.Уже дня три не проходит.Ещё пару деньков и надо наверно лопать самому.А все новое и непонятное продолжает давать о себе знать.Денег мало,что делать не знаю.Как в песне что-то вроде,Да над пропастью,у самого. у края.

----------


## Емеля

Если б было что-то светлое,а то.Припухлость почти спала на десне.А сегодня обнаружил новое.В интересном месте,а именно на члене,А это куда грустнее.Опять же не понятно что это,откуда и как.

----------


## Емеля

С детородным все прошло.Не знаю,что это было,может вена.А десна снова набухает.Она до конца тогда так и не осела,а таперь снова.С зубами вообще не хорошо.Также с жкт,может если бы ел только диетическую,то не давало о себе знать.Но ем что придется,без острого разве что.Если начать пить,сразу скорее всего болеть начнет сильнее.Прошло несколько месяцев,тяга прошла.но имея такое положение,хочется только этого.Остальное все также кажется.Денег мало,а в последние месяцы ничего не зарабатывается и вероятно и не будет.Не знаю что и думать и делать.Остается только ждать,что дальше будет.Наверно есть  какое-то более разумное решения,действие которое стоит предпринимать дальше,но я  не знаю,Будь я смекалистей может сделал как-то,что-то.

----------


## Емеля

Как бы исчезнуть.Все хуже.Желудок так и болит,хоть и придерживаюсь какой-то минимальной диеты,но без толку.И пить неможно,а сейчас самое бы оно.С неделю назад щупал щитовидку и просто сдвигал в сторону и  обнаружил достаточно большой,твердый узел наверное.Ранее обнаруженный давно он как бы немного заострен только,а этот по больше в размере,находится вверху щитовидке сразу где шея заканчивается и справа.Я думал и может быть такое,что у меня не меланома как предполагал ранее,а от щитовидке идет.При меланоме все-таки там лимфоузлы воспаляются,а не узи не врачи не подтвердили,а прошло уже года три наверно.А при щитовидке метостазы в кости и легкие идут,как я прочитал.Вот у меня и на затылке,на груди в других частях кости увеличились,сходится.Правда не понятно,первое увеличение у меня произошло через несколько недель после того как удалил родинки.Не может же быть такое совпадение,что то так явно выразилось и одновременно с удалением.Но так как я не думал с этой стороны,а это распространилось уже далеко,то  и так не легче,все одно выходит.Cтоит может хоть проверить,но легче исчезнуть.Обстоятельство ко всему прочему еще некоторыми затруднениями нарасло.Денег почти совсем нет и мало шансов что будут.Не могу понимать что происходит,край

----------


## Емеля

В моих карманах не гроша.Если экономить,то еще месяц протянуть,а далее все.А в остальном все по-прежнему,хоть новое вроде ничего не прибавляется к старому.Почему денег нет,когда они нужны.Хотя были деньги и тогда надо было делать.Но тогда мысли совсем в другом направлении.Ко всему прочему, это видимо недостаточно было на мою голову.Появились некоторые обстоятельства,при которых не очень хорошо будет им узнать о моем...если что-то выяснится.Это уже не иначе как проклятие или что-то в этом роде.Сейчас только деньги попробовать заработать,но не получается.кто-нибудь знает как можно в сети?Мне бы 1-2 тысячи дол.хотя бы.Или в идеале в моем случае,кирпич на голову упал,но на это шансов мало.А вот так будто случайно как-то чтобы получилось вроде несчастного случая,намерено не просто сделать.

----------


## Remarque

А нет возможности занять денег у родственников? Может, что-нибудь более-менее ценное продать? И зачем именно 1-2 тыс. долларов?

----------


## Емеля

> А нет возможности занять денег у родственников? Может, что-нибудь более-менее ценное продать? И зачем именно 1-2 тыс. долларов?


 Занят не у кого и продать нечего.Самое ценное , что есть это ноутбук,но он нужен,да и старый лет 8 ему.за сто наверно не продашь.Я так условно такую сумму назвал.На текущие нужды вроде еды и прочего и на последние обстоятельства также.затем на моё обследование и в дальнейшем на некоторое время смотря что будет,чтобы имелись средства наперёд.А у меня сейчас чуть больше пятидесяти осталось,вообще ничего нельзя поделать.

----------


## Remarque

Может, тогда есть возможность сдать в аренду одну из комнат в квартире? Или в крайнем случае заложить квартиру?

----------


## Емеля

У меня нет своей недвижимости.Кругом дурак получаюсь.Ничего нет,абсолютно

----------


## Remarque

Тогда остаётся только лечь в больницу. Там хотя бы бесплатно кормят, а может, даже лечат.

----------


## Емеля

В больницу на обследование вроде не кладут.И когда я уже понял что не приходило в голову,денег нет.В прошлом году ещё были.А так с января уже нет заработка.У меня всегда так было.может это проклятие.С другой стороны я не держусь особо,как я думал и действовал последние годы,не заслуживаю жизни.Но денег надо попробовать достать,только как,где не понятно

----------


## Емеля

Теперь хотя бы 500$ достать как-нибудь.Не знаю как можно,а что пробовал не выходит.А состояние такое же приблизительно.Только живот вверху снова болеть начал.Полностью и не проходил кажется,но было более менее,а сейчас снова сильно начал.500 кто-нибудь знает как?/ может быть

----------


## Remarque

> В больницу на обследование вроде не кладут.


 Попасть в больницу можно вполне легально, специально сломав себе что-нибудь. 


Наверное, нужно просто понемногу собирать с роственников и знакомых, как говорится, "с миру по нитке". Маловероятно, что отдельный человек вот так сразу раскошелится на 500 долларов, если только он не близкий родственник или хороший друг. 

Если же вопрос настолько насущный, что уже почти нечего есть, то в срочном порядке узнать и обойти все благотворительные организации в городе. Да даже регулярно заходить в церковь на бесплатные трапезы после или перед службой, чтобы хотя бы не сидеть дома голодным.

----------


## Емеля

Собрать не вариант,да и не от кого.На еду кое-какую еще есть средства мало,я копейки заработал.Да я и не ем ничего чтобы сильнее не заболело.Сухари и каши в основном.Но такой едой сыт не будешь.Остальное же ем если не совсем диетическое,но около того.Но все равно снова заболело.Еще из-за курения добавляет наверно,после выкуренной сигареты,живот будто подсушивает.Но в моем положении бросить не просто,на нервах.Правда не пил уже сколько времени.Да и тяга пропала.Хотя смотря на мою ситуацию,хочется ,но наверно если исполнить это,то еще хуже будет.Все очень неблагоприятно.Единственно попробовать найти какой-нибудь способ заработать.а не видно

----------


## Remarque

Неужели в твоём городе вообще никаких вакансий нет? Да я бы в твоей ситуации на любую работу пошёл, если бы сидел без денег. Даже дворником, да кем угодно. Можно, например,  поспрашивать пожилых соседей, не нужна ли им помощь по хозяйству или на даче за небольшую оплату. Развесить подобные объявления на всех ближайших домах и автобусных остановках, возла магазинов и прочих людных местах.

----------


## Емеля

Одно дело сидеть без денег,а другое находится одной ногой уже в иных мирах и с прочими проблемами.Никакого энтузиазма нет.Я говорил что уже нет живого места с того момента как всё началось и доныне.А еще раньше до этого, у меня были грыжи  в пояснице и наверно в шеи.И было лет 5 назад что то вроде микроинсульта,после чего голова совсем не та что была раньше и я не восстановился тогда в полной мере.Поэтому вариант наверно вариант заработать только сидя за компьютером

----------


## Емеля

Деньги не находятся и не зарабатывается и делать от этого ничего не хочется.Я бы выпил и не раз,да не на что и живот больной не обрадуется.Хотя желание только такое.Интересно,у многих деньги есть и немалые и тратят они их  на ненужное.А тому как я,на чрезвычайное,нит ни гроша.Как же так получается.

----------


## dormin0320

ты привык мучится, нету стимула пойти и заработать оффлайн. тебе нужны деньги, но не так что если сейчас не найду, я сдохну. они тебе нужны так что вот если бы заработал без психологических анальных трещин, то мне бы очень помогли эти деньги. сейчас пойти работать для тебя сделать себе ещё хуже чем сейчас. жди момента когда без денег тебе станет невыносимо плохо, ещё хуже. всегда есть куда хуже, поверь моему опыту.

----------


## dormin0320

зайди на форум майпед-раздел верификации. пять сотен ты там только за несколько месяцев сможешь заработать, но как минимум на выпить заработаешь.

----------


## Артикль

Как в анекдоте. Мужик решил повеситься. Подумал что надо выпить перед смертью. Налил остаток из бутылки водки. Выпил
пол стакана. Взял из пепельницы хабарик. Закурил. И произнёс, а чего,  жизнь налаживается.

----------


## Емеля

Не знаю куда может быть хуже,нежели чем сейчас.Я бы даже сказал хуже быть не может.Последнее недели,вся спина болит и живот снова.Не знаю уже порой,то ли от позвоночника исходит боль или от жкт.Также ни смотря на боль,пытался найти что-нибудь,как-нибудь,но не получается.

----------


## dormin0320

> Не знаю куда может быть хуже,нежели чем сейчас.Я бы даже сказал хуже быть не может.Последнее недели,вся спина болит и живот снова.Не знаю уже порой,то ли от позвоночника исходит боль или от жкт.Также ни смотря на боль,пытался найти что-нибудь,как-нибудь,но не получается.


 хуже станет когда прекратится твоя внутренняя борьба, да даже если ослабнет. ты кажешься смирившимся, но всё-равно продолжаешь борьбу, на ментальном уровне.

----------


## Емеля

Так вариантов не много,просто сидеть не получаается.Поневоле даже на данный момент задумываешься о хлебе и сигаретах.Хотя проще было бы чтоб в момент исчезнуть и все.Решил дочитать Преступление и наказание,которую не дочистал много лет назад.Сейчас бы ради монет и попади я в схожую ситуацию с бабушкой и других обстоятельствах.Может быть поступил также как и главный персонаж.Есть какая-то закономерность,что когда деньги нужны.их нет.Были до того,может в будущем появились бы,но в конкретный период ничего.

----------


## Емеля

Пробовал кое-что для заработка в инете,но сегодня это закончилось,рассчитываь не приходится на это.А это чуть ли не единственное на что я рассчитывал .Так хоть надежда была,а теперь и того нет.Карма или что-то в этом роде.Не знаю что делать, А у кого-то деньжат сейчас много,тратит на безделицы разные,А здесь на обсследования нет у кого-то.Пропадаю

----------


## dormin0320

здесь могут помочь максимум тупым советом, больше ничем. а что ты пробовал в интернете для заработка? просто интересно. я зарабатываю немного покерными фрироллами и трейдингом, но в это долго втягиваться.

----------


## Емеля

Пробовал не особо много,не вижу вариантов.Последние месяцы делал группу вконтакте,которую несколько дней забанили.Как последнюю надежду лелеял я эту группу,думая что прирнесет деньги.А теперь тупик,а от этого ничего не хочется делать,В покер немного даже играл давно,но это не то.

----------


## Артикль

Металл попробуй поискать. Прикинь где может завалиться. У вас там тоже должны приёмки быть.

----------


## farmingdverNar

Моды, техника, карты для игры Farming Simulator - https://farming-mods.com/ - <a href="https://farming-mods.com/">https://farming-mods.com/</a> - https://farming-mods.com/ 
Вы находитесь на сайте, который посвящен игре, симулятору Farming Simulator. Игра нашла свое распространение еще 10 лет назад, когда только появилась новинка в Интернете. Игра способствует развитию сельского хозяйства, применяется и в учебных заведениях. Хорошая графика игры, нравится многим пользователя. Моды для Farming Simulator дадут возможно развить свое дело в пределах игры, а также дадут возможность протестировать технику, которая оснащена также в игре как в жизни. По всем вопросам пишите в службу обратной связи, мы с радостью Вас проконсультируем. 

Скачать Farming Simulator 2019 что для этого нужно: 

Достаточно мощный компьютер с графической картой Достаточное дисковое пространство для установки программы чай, печеньки для полного погружения в игру Скачать Фарминг Симулятор можно у нас на сайте. 

Все для Фарминг Симулятор 

Моды Фарминг Симулятор (приложения для игры),у нас их много, каждый мод имеет свои достоинства, потому скачивая мод прочтите характеристика. У нас файлы заархивированные, распакуйте файл и внедряйте в симулятор, все файлы у нас чистые, вирусов нет. Разнообразие машин (модов), даст возможно большого выбора. У нас самые лучшая российская техника, которая пользуется спросом не только на территории России, но и за рубежом, купить мод или Фермер Симулятор 2017 моды скачать

----------


## dormin0320

ахахаха

----------


## dormin0320

> Мне тоже смешно, давай поржём вместе. Мне всегда было интересно, что же ты можешь... Дай-ка прикину... Ничего? Ой, нет. Абсолютное ничтожество - вот правильный ответ.


 Я кстати только недавно вычитал что ты баба, ну как баба, существо женского пола, понятнее дело что женского в тебе не то что 0, вообще в минус уходишь. я проржался когда узнал что ты баба)))думаю никто из женщин не захотел бы быть тобой) ой фукай сколько хочешь, ты никто, сказал бы мне обидное что человек уважаемый, а не ЭТО. всё слита, пшол нах трансвестит.

----------


## dormin0320

ты идеально вписываешься в местный сброд. здесь тебе и место, нех среди нормальных людей тусить.

----------


## dormin0320

имела бы уважение не засирать чужой блог, но уважение это не про конченных. 
извини Емеля, я лишь отвечал чмошнице гнилой.

----------


## dormin0320

аа, она удалила свой позор) это правильно, хотя всё-равно многие успели прочитать.

----------


## Morpho

Ну чё, дормидонт, я смотрю, потекло дерьмо по трубам?) 
Фотки всех своих красивых мест не забудь выложить, не сомневайся, ценители найдутся)

----------


## farmingdverNar

Моды, техника, карты для игры Farming Simulator - https://farming-mods.com/ - <a href="https://farming-mods.com/">https://farming-mods.com/</a> - https://farming-mods.com/ 
Вы находитесь на сайте, который посвящен игре, симулятору Farming Simulator. Игра нашла свое распространение еще 10 лет назад, когда только появилась новинка в Интернете. Игра способствует развитию сельского хозяйства, применяется и в учебных заведениях. Хорошая графика игры, нравится многим пользователя. Моды для Farming Simulator дадут возможно развить свое дело в пределах игры, а также дадут возможность протестировать технику, которая оснащена также в игре как в жизни. По всем вопросам пишите в службу обратной связи, мы с радостью Вас проконсультируем. 

Скачать Farming Simulator 2019 что для этого нужно: 

Достаточно мощный компьютер с графической картой Достаточное дисковое пространство для установки программы чай, печеньки для полного погружения в игру Скачать Фарминг Симулятор можно у нас на сайте. 

Все для Фарминг Симулятор 

Моды Фарминг Симулятор (приложения для игры),у нас их много, каждый мод имеет свои достоинства, потому скачивая мод прочтите характеристика. У нас файлы заархивированные, распакуйте файл и внедряйте в симулятор, все файлы у нас чистые, вирусов нет. Разнообразие машин (модов), даст возможно большого выбора. У нас самые лучшая российская техника, которая пользуется спросом не только на территории России, но и за рубежом, купить мод или Фермер Симулятор 2017 моды скачать

----------


## Емеля

не получается заработать денег.Да и кажется тех небольших денег о которых я думал,не достаточно.Вот тысяч 50-100 как-то решили бы что-то.Но куды там,если небольшую сумму не выходит достатть.Не знаю можно ли в кратчайшме сроки такие деньги заработать?.Наверно можно только я не знаю как.Это как найти кошель на улице с толстой пачкой купюр или около того.Думаю и еще раз думаю,но не придумывается.Еще мысля прежняя что у кого-то есть такие деньги и им они не делают погоды,а у тебя ничего.Либо же о себе дураке думаешь.Столько времени голова забита была этой меланомой,а можно было обсследоваться выяснить когда деньги были.Мог заработать тогда еще несколько лет назад.Состояние сейчас такое же.только прибавилось что то с простатой кажется.Месяца два назад началось частоемочеспускание и по ночам просыпался несколько раз.Что это простатит? но с чего бы.может связано с узлами в мошонке или же еще чего.Правда спина последнню неделю не сильно болит и живот тоже более менее.А в общем это кошмар.Лучше испарится и исчезнуть.

----------


## June

Емеля, заработать - это выполнить какую-нибудь общественно полезную работу, например пшеницу вырастить и намолоть из неё муки, или хлеба из этой муки напечь. И получить за это деньги, которые позволят воспользоваться общественно полезным трудом других людей. А найти кошель - это не заработать, это присвоить себе деньги, заработанные другим человеком. У кого-то такие деньги есть, но он их, возможно, заработал в поте лица своего, и обладает ими по праву, это справедливо. А получить деньги не за что несправедливо, на мой субъективный взгляд.

----------


## Емеля

Заработок,разный бывает.О кошеле я сказал,что в крайтчайший срок только примерно таким образом можно было раздабыть денег и  немало,либо вроде лотереи.Хотя найди сейчас я что-либо такое,не отдал бы,потому как мне нужнее скорее всего.Как говорил ранее,я бы и проценщицу того, поступил бы как Родя.Или скоро как Катерина Ивановна ум помешается и могу сделать что-то нелепое,на столько расшатано все.Меня сам факт злит может быть,что у лиц есть деньги,но у них избыток в них.не знают куда их деть.А возьми сейчас меня,которому очень необходимы они и не гроша

----------


## Артикль

> .Меня сам факт злит может быть,что у лиц есть деньги,но у них избыток в них.не знают куда их деть.А возьми сейчас меня,которому очень необходимы


 Есть такая философия. Если где то что то не хватает значит в другом месте этого в избытке.

----------


## June

Когда деньги тратит не тот, кто их заработал, в стране начинается разруха, потому что пропадает смысл работать.

----------


## Nabat

Джун, это утопия)
Подавляющее количество денег аккумулируется в руках тех, кто их уж точно никак не зарабатывает. 
Как говорил Оноре де Бальзак: "за каждым большим состоянием кроется преступление".

----------


## June

Набат, уверен, Бальзак изучил каждого и знал, о чём говорит.

Но были и есть люди, выполняющие общественно полезную работу, надеясь получить за неё вознаграждение и этим вознаграждением воспользоваться. Даже если вознаграждением является сохранение жизни рабу или узнику концлагеря. И благодаря этим людям в твоём холодильнике лежит еда, лампочка светится, а из крана льётся вода. Отними у них надежду получить вознаграждение или возможность этим вознаграждением воспользоваться, и вскоре еда в холодильнике закончится, лампочка перестанет светиться, а вода перестанет течь.

----------


## Dementiy

> Отними у них надежду получить вознаграждение или возможность этим вознаграждением воспользоваться, и вскоре еда в холодильнике закончится


 Никто не лишит рабов хлеба и зрелищ. А большего им и не нужно.
Волноваться следует лишь тем, кто является "браком" в человейнике. Но это и закономерно. Белые вороны не приносят никакой пользы вороньему роду и должны сдохнуть.
Невелика потеря на самом деле.

----------


## June

> Белые вороны не приносят никакой пользы вороньему роду и должны сдохнуть.
> Невелика потеря на самом деле.


 Не совсем так. Если белый цвет (или любая другая мутация) окажется способом выжить в изменившемся мире, они спасут вороний род. Поэтому отклонения были, есть и будут. Видов, у которых их не было, давно уже нет на белом свете.

----------


## Dementiy

> Если белый цвет (или любая другая мутация) окажется способом выжить в изменившемся мире, они спасут вороний род.


 Тогда это будет уже другой вид.  :Smile:  В условиях этого мира (этой матрицы) доминируют рабы.
Пирамидальное устройство человейника (где нижний ярус слепо повинуется верхнему) миллионы раз доказывало свое превосходство над иной формой организации.
Можно сколько угодно презирать рабство в людях, однако это дает преимущество группе, и это факт. Ведь не зря, все военные формирования выстраивают жесткую вертикаль.
Правда, такая схема дает преимущество только в этой матрице. В другой все может быть иначе.
Я не вижу ни одной причины, чтобы бракованные особи сформировали положительную мутацию (т.е. более сильную, чем рабство).

----------


## Емеля

Что не говори,а денег не прибавляется.Не знаю,ничего не знаю.И кажется теперь заработать будет крайне затруднительно,разве что чудо какое случится.Случись все это,лет через 10,я бы вовсе оружия был бы.Просто не вовремя и неправильно все вышло.5 долларов есть,при таком бюджете не заработать.Даже серых схем никаких нет,где можно было бы нормальные суммы достать

----------


## Емеля

Из-за отсутствия денег,бросил курить.Хотя может жкт по лучше станет все-таки польза.Только ломает шестой день и сонливость постояная,ничего не могу делать,соображать.Cколько еще это состояние будет длиться неизвестно.А надо пробовать заработать.В общем это,не знаешь как назвать.Еще живые примеры знакомые из прошлой жизни.У нескольких сейчас очень даже хорошо идут дела.Тратят не считая и на всякие развлечения и такого рода.А некто в это время в полном цугцанге безпросветном.Как такое возможно

----------


## June

> Из-за отсутствия денег,бросил курить.


 Видишь, есть у отсутствия денег и свои плюсы. Не хватает на отраву. Желаю тебе поскорее найти работу и НЕ начать пить и курить после первой зарплаты.

----------


## Емеля

Какие плюсы.Не знаю уже дней 10 не курю и ломает из-за этого не могу ничего делать,еще сплю постояно.Неизвестно сколько это продлится.За пожелания спасиб.А что я в порядке,нормально все?

----------


## Артикль

Потерпи ещё годика три Емеля ! Скоро Золотой век. Перед рассветом тьма сгущается ...

----------


## Емеля

Я помотрел  животом уже 10 месяцев как началиь боли.Временми лучше становилоссь,но полносстью не проходило,а если это язва,то надо вроде скорее лечить,а то и в онкологию может перерости,Да и не  понятно почему я хотя бы скорую не вызвал и в больнице  бы подлечили.У меня какой-то идиотизм с мышлением и прочем уже не первый год наблюдается.Хотя я вроде помню когда живо болеть начал.Думал дескать все равно болен по хуже этого,а значит и мелоччь.Но и внимние не хотел привлекть.В следующем месяце если выйдет то долларов 500 будет.Надо за эти деньги все прояснить.Правда не зню как именно и что надо.А ссстояние такое же,живот болит.На шее узел как на щитовидке твердый прощупыветяс,правда находитяс он справо где-то на сантиметр выше где шея заакаанчивааетсся.И случайано обнаружил если палец просссунуть в горло,то в конце очень много таких вроде прыщей что ли не понятных,но помимо этого еще  при входе в горло,там с внутрней стороны за верхими зубами,высступ такой твердый прощупыветя,которого раньше не замеччаал и которого скорее всего не было.В общем так как-то,но все очень тупо выходит.

----------


## Remarque

Сочувствую. Не трать больше ни копейки на алкоголь. И при первой же возможности бегом на обследование. Нельзя же так запускать своё здоровье.

----------


## Емеля

Причём здесь алкоголь,когда я не пью уже  того времени когд  животом началось.И не курю уже недели 3,хотя на живот это никаак не повлияло.А так да,все получилось по-идиотски

----------


## Remarque

> Я помотрел  животом уже 10 месяцев как началиь боли.Временми лучше становилоссь,но полносстью не проходило,а если это язва,то надо вроде скорее лечить,а то и в онкологию может перерости,Да и не  понятно почему я хотя бы скорую не вызвал и в больнице  бы подлечили.У меня какой-то идиотизм с мышлением и прочем уже не первый год наблюдается.Хотя я вроде помню когда живо болеть начал.Думал дескать все равно болен по хуже этого,а значит и мелоччь.Но и внимние не хотел привлекть.В следующем месяце если выйдет то долларов 500 будет.Надо за эти деньги все прояснить.Правда не зню как именно и что надо.А ссстояние такое же,живот болит.На шее узел как на щитовидке твердый прощупыветяс,правда находитяс он справо где-то на сантиметр выше где шея заакаанчивааетсся.И случайано обнаружил если палец просссунуть в горло,то в конце очень много таких вроде прыщей что ли не понятных,но помимо этого еще  при входе в горло,там с внутрней стороны за верхими зубами,высступ такой твердый прощупыветя,которого раньше не замеччаал и которого скорее всего не было.В общем так как-то,но все очень тупо выходит.


  Я решил, что ты был в не совсем трезвом состоянии, когда писал свой коммент выше, ведь там чересчур много описок/ошибок. До этого я их в твоих прежних сообщениях в таком количестве не замечал. С чем они связаны?

----------


## Емеля

Да я как пьяный и еcть,после того как бросил курить.Голов сильнее стала кружится.а ошибки из-за клавиш которые перестали печатать.Причем одновременно буквы с,а,ч.и кажетссяс еще несколько

----------


## Remarque

Поищи на "авито" или похожих сайтах подержаную клавиатуру, где всё работает. Их порой даром отдают. А то это же мучение с твоей нынешней клавиатурой. 

У тебя сейчас идёт процесс отвыкания от курения. Терпи, хоть и тяжело, конечно. Постепенно лучше станет и головные боли наверняка со временем утихнут.

----------


## Емеля

У меня ноут,сложнее наверное.А курить бросать смысла нет,я сейчас только из-за того что денег нет не курю а так бы начал уже.Я думал на желудок повлияет в лучшую сторону,но не особа.В моем положении аховом, разницы уже нет,что и как.Хотя обычные я бы не стал курить,от них ещё хуже. а что-нибудь электроенное можно

----------


## tempo

Емелюшко, всё, что тебе надо - это хороший психиатр.
Именно психиатр, а не психолог.
Проблема в том, что платный и без постановки на учёт тебе недоступен, а бесплатный=государственный - это гарантированная дурка. В которую ты не хочешь.
Но без посторонней помощи у тебя не изменится ничего.
Возможно, есть и бесплатные психиатры, поищи. По крайней мере, через интернет можно, наверное, поговорить со специалистом.

----------


## Емеля

И как тогда называется это рассстройство или заболевание?

----------


## Емеля

Если смотреть отстраненно,может и правда у меня ум помешался немного.Помню один наркоман говорил,что вспарывал кожу,как ему казалось под кожей что-то было.Да и онкодерматолог также советовал к психологу в тамашнем заведении обратится.Если бы это было так,то мне конечно лучше.Но то что есть.Скажем на щитовике виден на узи и который надо проверить.Просто у меня все мысли были связаными с меланомой и я плясал от этой версии,которая скорее всего не правильная.Хотя и здесь не понятно.Почему тогда после операции и удалении этих родинок,Через несколько недель все началось  на затылке кость расти начала,которую я принял за увеличение лимфоузлов.И в тоже время левое ребро также увеличилось.Это всё не понятно.Хотя может и здесь как в песне,Только мне все кажется,но почему-то кажется...Это все очень не понятно и странно

----------


## Артикль

У тебя психосоматика какая-то. Навязчивое состояние.

----------


## tempo

Емеля, все те болезни, которые ты описываешь годами, ведут к смерти за гораздо меньший, чем годы, срок.
Из того, что ты жив, следует, что болезней этих нет.

----------


## Артикль

Емеля !!! У меня брат двоюродный фактически уже не жилец после второй прививки. Другой брат (они оба мне двоюродные) его
сегодня забирает из стационара. Это уже третья госпитализация. Первый раз отказали почки и лежал в реанимации. Второй раз
задыхался и забрали в ковидный центр. Третий раз начал кровью харкать и снова в том же центре оказался. Ходит еле - еле, только
дома до туалета. Теперь надо сердечно - сосудистую диагностировать. А ещё моя тётка их мамаша тоже лежала не один раз в
стационаре. У ней после второй прививки обострилась онкология. Выкачивали воду, наблюдались отёки. Операцию по возрасту
делать не рискуют. Теперь брату ещё и с ней мотаться по химиотерапиям. Заниматься параллельно с двумя. И положительных
перспектив там нет. Вот это уже конкретный ход.

----------


## Емеля

Я не знаю сколько времени прошло 3-4 года.И не разбираюсь по времени сколько как проявляетяс.Хотя вероятно меланомы с которой я возился вероятно нет.Многое не понятным остается, упомянутое выше.Но глввное это щитовидку узел смотреть.И желудок,что там за 10 месясцев болей и не леччения есть.Хотя некоторые вещи когда враач мошонку осматривл и никаких узлов лишних не нашел.Хотя я их ощущю при ощупывании.Надо было тогдаа узи делать.Или что?.. cнова мне все кажется...Я в аду этом 4 года нахожусь,не было дня спокойного.Артикль,не понял какой ход?причем эти иsтории  родственниками

----------


## Артикль

> .           Артикль,не понял какой ход?причем эти иsтории родственниками


 А при том что если бы у тебя что было то ты бы из больницы не вылазил бы. Не считай медиков уж совсем глупыми. Тебя бы на
первом анализе крови давно бы госпитализировали.

----------


## tempo

Емелюшко )
Я тоже ощущаю в разных частях своего тела некие узелки.
Например, за ушами, под челюстью, в подмышках, по бокам шеи, в прочих интимных местах.
Это - лимфатические узлы, которые в норме очень малы. Но при простудных, например, заболеваниях, или стоматологических, подчелюстные и шейные узлы увеличиваются, чтобы обеспечить дополнительный иммунный ответ.
Это - нормально.

----------


## Емеля

> А при том что если бы у тебя что было то ты бы из больницы не вылазил бы. Не считай медиков уж совсем глупыми. Тебя бы на
> первом анализе крови давно бы госпитализировали.


 Я не помню когда я последний раз сдавал кровь.Это было очень двно,помню вроде микрореакцию больше года назад в поликлинике.Я бы и должен лежать к примеру когда живот начал болеть и не проходил дни,недели.Я не вызывл скорую или зуб болел также  с неделю и обезболивющие не помогли,опять я никуда не обращалсяс,Но в последнем у меня можно сказать денег не было это еще можно понять.Так я сумасшедший в этом смысде

tempo - узлы может.Но я в последнее время говорил,что кости увеличились,а я думал что это лимфоузлы.Что кость тоэе растёт у тебя?Или в ушах уплотняется что-то,что кожа порепалась от натуги и содержимое внутри выход ищет.Ребра опять же увеличиваются.Я вот не помню если нажать на соски прям ребра нескольк прощупываются прям тамже,а раньше вроде такого не было,я не помню.Опять же всё растёт

----------


## Емеля

Начал курить,а то невозможно в последнее время было,в таком положении и на нервах.К тому же пищеворение нaпротив ухудшилоsь,вздутие животa поsтояное было,При отказе от курения там замедляется кишечник или что,и волосы выпадать стали.Все это время только и делaл chто работал,но не даало результата.Но все же 250$ уже считай есть.На следующей недели думаю пойти обсследоваться.Все  не так идет.Как-то выходит по-дурацки,причем всю жизнь.Клавиши не нажимаются.Намного лучше было бы просто исчезнуть,а то не хочется чтобы следующий день начинался.Может кто-нибудь мужского пола, нажать подугкой указательного пальца нажать на сосок и сказать что ощущается.Просто у меня как говорил,чувствую ребро,кость что это не знаю.Прям под ним.Жаль я не погиб во младенчестве

----------


## Артикль

> .      При отказе от курения там замедляется кишечник или что,и волосы выпадать стали.


 Ну это уже диагноз. 
И вправду у психиатра необходимо обследоваться.

----------


## Артикль

> .      Намного лучше было бы просто исчезнуть,а то не хочется чтобы следующий день начинался.


 Вот у него больше не начнётся. Реальный the end.
https://youtu.be/4UTe9ON7jBg

----------


## Емеля

У меня стул происходил раз в 3-4 дня после того как броыил курить.курение угнетет пищеворительную систему, в после отквзв происходят сбои коротко говоря.Не у меня одного такое,нв форумах читал.Правда частые мочеспускание прошли после отказа,а как начал снова появились.
Этот дядя которого полосатый скушал, он уже не ничего не знает и не чувствует.А я ходячий труп,которому еще предытоит только узнавать не радужное,

----------


## Артикль

Надо травы заваривать, пить. Анализ мочи сдай и в результате посмотри какая кислотность. В идеале конечно лучше в составе
крови узнать, но такой анализ сдать проблематично. Потом травы подбирать.

----------


## Емеля

о чем речь и какие травки?

----------


## Артикль

Если со здоровьем что-то не то покажет анализ (желательно кровь) баланс кислоты и щелочи. Норма 7,35 точно не помню. В сторону
увеличения откл от нормы - закисление и в сторону уменьшения - защелачивание. Даже на десятки отклонения будут серьёзные
проблемы. Но на десятки это в крови. В моче там больше допустим диапазон.   Или наоборот. Точно не помню. Отсюда все болезни.
Травы они восстанавливают кислотно - щелочной баланс. Если пищеварение не в порядке то стопудово баланс нарушен. 
У тебя скорее всего закисление по твоему описанию. Курение никотиновую кислоту добавляет. Что увеличивает кислотность. Может
и гастрит развиться и до язвы желудка дойти. Начни смотреть по кислоте. Хотя бы мочу сдай. Это не сложно. А в результате графа
Pn вроде цифру указывает. В общем самому придётся разбираться. Врачам им похуй. А за деньги ещё хуже. Туда не ходи. У них
цель будет не лечить, а бабло тянуть. И когда это поймёшь то сам и займёшься с нуля собой постигая азы медицины.

----------


## Артикль

Всё перепутал. Походу ниже 7 - Ки это закисление. А выше защелачивание. Так вот при закисление срать перестаешь, а при
защелачивание поносу не оберёшься. Но есть ещё анализ на желудочного сока. И нормы в моче и крови и жел соке могут
разнится. Знаю что если в крови Pn покажет 6.0 то это детальный исход.

----------


## Емеля

Артикль, ты вроде читал последние,что я писал,но ощущение что нет.Живот в вверху живота у меня начал болеть 10 месяцев назад и боль не проходила,неделями.Но так как я говорил причинс почему я не обращалыя никуда.Через неыколько недель не проходящей боли,я пил таб,рабепразола препарат который я давно для профилактики пил по совету знакомого,боль стихла.Но возврцалсь то сильнее то слабее.Зависило вроде как от еды.Не бсло возможноыти есть диетическое.До того как это началось,я на стрессе был несколько лет и больше полугода через день пил по полторц литра пиво. Какой при всем этом гастрит...Язва в лучшем случае,еще учитывая что я не лечил 10 меыяцев вообще не известно что там сейчас.

----------


## Артикль

Ну блядь, все признаки закисление. Какое нахуй пиво ???  Газировку нельзя. Это углекислота. Курить тоже кислота. Даже лимон,
апельсин и ягоды нельзя. И молочку нельзя. Это всё только при защелачивание полезно. Тебе можно только злаковые каши варить.
Минералку пить надо, но опять же не газированную. И жирное нельзя. Короче посмотри рацион при закисление. И не знаю как язва, 
Но гастрит есть. Бабло лучше на анализы потрать. Мочу то сдашь, а вот кровь на кислоту ещё и за деньги сложно найти. Ну и желудочного 
соку здай. Только не знаю какие нормы по нему. Но основная цифра везде 7.
Потом травами придётся восстанавливать. Но это на долго. Они не сразу эффект дают. Зато стабильно. Антибами загубишь всё.

----------


## Артикль

Ну и чтобы совсем не сдохнуть то можно куры, рыба, кролик только отварные. Не жареные. Даже в каком-то рационе белое сухое
вино числится. А минералку это щёлочь. Но без газов. Пиво то больше противопоказано не от того что пиво, а то что газировано.

----------


## Артикль

Травы начни такие: толокнянка, тысячелистник, лист брусники, шалфей. На пол литра кипятку каждой по чайной ложки. Час пусть
настаивается. Процедить. И так 3 раза в день. У меня закисление 6,5 было. Через полгода в норму пришло.

----------


## Емеля

Уже писал,что пиво я не пил как это началось.За полгода или больше я пил пиво с вредными чипсами и прочее.Я к тому что стресс и длительное употребление пиво способствовцало развитию.Про диету я читал конечно,но у меня нет возможности по таким схемам было питатьcя.У меня мысли часто о еде которую я не ел уже почти год.Скажем шашлык с холодным пивом.Или водку с пельменями и солениями что-то в этом роде.Какие анализы самостоятельно я  могу  сейчас сдавать...Врач и глотание трубы,так вроде обследуетcя.Хотя желудок это только одно из болестей моих.О другом пишу,но как будто этого нет,кто писал палагают.

----------


## Артикль

> .        Какие анализы самостоятельно я могу сейчас сдавать...


 Ну мочу и кровь можно сдать. Ежегодную диспансеризацию никто не отменял. Только в крови даже из вены ни хуя не будет Pn на
кислотно - щелочной. Остальные анализы в платном медцентре. За ваши деньги любой каприз. Но только анализы. А то 
пиздодельных студентов лечить хватает. Накачать антибами, дисбаланс патогенки нарушится, те что сдерживают кондиду сдохнут,
а для кондиды закисление то что нужно вдобавок и ... Да здравствует кондидоз !!! Это как правило. Без этого у них ни как. Далее тебе
Флуконазол или Флюкостат пропишут. Фармацевтику то надо башлять.
Дык вот Емеля, будет тебе известно что закисление ведёт при запущение к ... онкологии. После смерти труп сразу окисляется. Что
способствует разложению т.е. утилизации. Онкология на этом основана. Только заживо. Твоя задача выяснить какой у тебя баланс.
Остальное нахуй не надо. По восточной медицине считается что любая болезнь - нарушение кровообращения. Что вполне логично.
А в твоём варианте кислотно - щелочной  баланс в крови. Вот его и надо приводить в норму.

----------


## Артикль

Ну почитал про твой рабепразол. Там основной ингредиент натрий. Это та же щёлочь что блокирует концентрацию соляной кислоты
в составе желудочного сока. Только на печень действует. Там ещё какие-то связующие компоненты. Состав крови меняется. Так что
перед сдачей анализов не потреблять. Этот натрий в любой минералки есть. Тупо баланс восстанавливает как Я тебе и оповещал.

----------


## Артикль

Вот нашёл. Буду смотреть что у меня из всего есть в наличии.

Лечение язвы желудка средствами фитотерапии
Практика показывает, что гастрит и язву желудка следует лечить только травами и растительными препаратами (например, маслами). Лекарственные травы не только восстанавливают нормальную работу желудочно-кишечного тракта, но и устраняют расстройства нервной системы, приводящие к язвенному поражению. Травы не дают побочных действий на желудок и другие органы. Отчего болезнь возвращается вновь. Вот какие растения я рекомендую применять в составе сборов при комплексном лечении данного заболевания:

- ромашка аптечная;

- календула лекарственная,

- корни валерианы;

- полынь обыкновенная;

- душица;

- пижма;

- сушеница топяная;

- зверобой.

Некоторые лекарственные травы хорошо снимают воспаления и спазмы, оказывая вяжущий эффект. Это тысячелистник, ромашка аптечная, хвощ полевой и корень алтея.

В фитосборы нужно включать растения, обладающие обволакивающим действием. Они снимают остроту болевого синдрома при гиперацидном гастрите (повышенная кислотность желудочного сока) и обострении язвенной болезни. Это семя льна и подорожника, лист мать-и-мачехи, корень аира, лапчатка гусиная.

Поскольку язва желудка крайне редко встречается в «чистом» виде и сопровождается холециститом, гастритом, дуоденитом с колитом или панкреатитом, то в сборах должны присутствовать травы с желчегонным, слабительным, ветрогонным и вяжущим действием: бессмертник, зверобой, плоды укропа, шиповника.

С опасной кислотолюбивой бактерией хеликобактер, повреждающей стенки желудка, помогают бороться такие травы:

- сушеница топяная;
- полынь обыкновенная;
- мокрец (звездчатка);
- зверобой;
- лист бёрезы;
- календула лекарственная;
- ромашка аптечная;

Учитывая перечисленные свойства трав, фитотерапевты рекомендуют приготовить для лечения язвы желудка следующий лечебный сбор:

- листья березы - 7 частей;

- клевер луговой и ромашка аптечная - по 3 части,

- сушеница топяная - 9 частей;

- ноготки лекарственные (календула) - 5 частей,

- тысячелистник и полынь обыкновенная - по 1 части.

Тщательно измельчив и перемешав указанные травы, 1 столовую ложку полученного сбора нужно заварить &#189; литра кипятка. После настаивания в течение 1 часа процедить. Пить по &#189; стакана 4 раза в день (через 1 час после еды и перед сном).

Лекарственные травы комплексно действуют на организм, затрагивая в той или иной степени все его системы и органы. Это также следует учитывать при лечении язвенной болезни желудка.

В частности, необходимо брать в расчет воздействие ряда растений на систему половых гормонов. Так, например, хмель, шалфей, клевер и солодка содержат достаточно большое количество эстрогенов (женские половые гормоны).

Другие травы усиливают выработку организмом эстрогенных гормонов. Это зверобой, ромашка аптечная, пижма, лапчатка гусиная, полынь обыкновенная. Снижение количества эстрогенов, наблюдаемое в период обострения язвы желудка, делает разумным и полезным применение указанных трав.

Очень ценным для лечения является язвозаживляющее (регенерирующее) действие некоторых растений. Такой эффект проявляют:

- сушеница топяная;

- аир болотный;

- зверобой;

- календула лекарственная;

- ромашка аптечная;

- хвощ полевой;

- крапива двудомная;

- чайная роза (лепестки);

- пижма.

Весьма полезны при язвенном поражении желудка кровоостанавливающие свойства лекарственных растений. Здесь мы снова встречаем своих «старых знакомых»: зверобой, хвощ, крапиву, горец почечуйный и лапчатку гусиную. Включая их в состав фитосборов, можно предупредить желудочные кровотечения.

На стадии обострения язвы желудка, кроме диетотерапии и дробного питания, соблюдения режима психического и физического покоя, можно использовать сбор, содержащий звездчатку (мокрец), зверобой продырявленный, ромашку аптечную и валериану. Готовят его следующим образом:

Берут по 1 чайной ложке каждое из перечисленных растений, смешивают их и заваривают 1 стаканом кипятка. Настаивают полчаса. Принимают по 1 столовой ложке каждый час на протяжении первых суток. После этого в течение 10 дней настой пьют по 2 столовых ложки 4 раза в день за 1 час до еды и перед отходом ко сну.

На следующие десять дней лечения готовится настой из таких трав: трава и клубни топинамбура, календула, ромашка аптечная, семя льна. Дозировка, приготовление и схема приема аналогичны первому рецепту.

При сильных болях следует использовать сборы, состоящие из корней валерианы, ромашки аптечной и сушеницы топяной.

При кровотечениях (если лечащим врачом не рекомендовано оперативное вмешательство) применяется крапива, ромашка аптечная и зверобой.

Если язва желудка осложнена холециститом, то применяют сбор из пижмы, зверобоя и ромашки аптечной.

Хорошо зарекомендовал себя при лечении язвы желудка в сочетании с гастритом с повышенной кислотностью многокомпонентный фитосбор, который готовят по такому рецепту:

Смешать 3 части сушеницы топяной, 3 части мокреца, 2 части цветов аптечной ромашки, 2 части цветов календулы, 4 части плодов шиповника, 2 части семян льна, 2 части травы топинамбура, 2 части травы репешка, 1 часть травы зверобоя, 1 часть корней валерианы, 1 часть лепестков чайной розы, 1 часть плодов укропа, 1 часть листа крапивы.

1 столовую ложку полученного сбора поместить в термос и залить &#189; литра кипятка. Настаивать 15-20 минут и процедить. Принимать 4-5 раз в день за 30 минут до еды по &#189; стакана.

Что касается травы полыни и пижмы, которые успешно борются с хеликобактер и другими паразитирующими микроорганизмами, то их я рекомендую включать в данный сбор на курсы, длительностью 10 дней.

Курс лечения от 2 до 3 месяцев без перерыва. Даже если боли отступили раньше, приём настоя трав следует продолжать совместно со специальной диетой до полного рубцевания язв и заживления слизистой. Т.е. Пить 10 дней сбор с горечами (полынью или пижмой), затем 20 дней стандартный сбор, затем опять 10 дней сбор с горечами.

В связи с естественным привыканием организма к одному и тому же составу трав, после 3-месячного их применения следует на время поменять тактику лечения. Это относится к особенно запущенным случаям, когда 3 месячного лечения сборов трав от язвы было недостаточно.

Следующим этапом для лечения язвенной болезни желудка и 12-перстной кишки я рекомендую применять отвар исландского мха (цетрарии) совместно с Терпентиновым масляным бальзамом (масляный раствор кедровой живицы) курсом 1 месяц.

Затем 1 месяц следует пропить водный настой измельчённого клубня ятрышника (салепа), известного своими великолепными обволакивающими и заживляющими язвы свойствами. Слизь салепа рекомендую совмещать с приёмом Тыквенного масляного бальзама, основным направлением которого является восстановления работы печени и желчного пузыря.

----------


## Артикль

Ну  из всего тебе обозначил шалфей, тысячелистник.  С полынью поаккуратнее. Надо очень слабый раствор. Зверобой ценная и
редкая вещь. Мало где растёт. Листья берёзы у меня тоже в ходу. Подорожник тоже.
Вот Емеля, заодно нервишки травами успокоишь. Ещё загляну сюда. Как в блокнот. Тут травы каких у меня нет.

----------


## June

рабепразол не щёлочь, а ингибитор протонного насоса, он не вступает в реакцию с соляной кислотой, как антациды, а блокирует её выработку. Емеля, ешь поменьше провокаторов кислотности, или вообще их не ешь. Это алкоголь, перец, жир, капуста белокочанная, редиска-репа-брюква и т.д.. Ешь кажи и всякое пареное, варёное, нежирное и неострое.

----------


## Емеля

Благодарю за советы по жкт,надо сперва узнать что там происходит и в каком состоянии.Куда для меня полезнее было  узнать про трюк с сосками.И щитовидку, если обхвтить пальtsами и сдвигать в левую и правую сторону,то что ощущаетsя.У меня отделяются часть такая заостренная как узел.Но вверху щитовидки ближе к подбороку.Ещё слева там же сразу вверху горла где подбородок заканhiвается прощупiвается такая безделушка в размере с пол спичечной головки и при нажатии очень болезнено и в лоб боль резанирует будто как-то связано и по нервам отдает в голову

----------


## tempo

Емеля, самое полезное для тебя - не игры в "помоги себе сам", а немедленный личный контакт с психиатром.
Не протонный насос надо чинить, а мозговой.
Если ты хотя бы приблизительно обозначишь, где ты живёшь, то кто-нибудь из здешних зделает для тебя то, что давно пора сделать - подберёт близко расположенного к тебе психиатра, возможно, оказывающего помощь анонимно.

----------


## Емеля

На следующей недели может что и узнаю.Хотя кто попадется...Мне привсем лучше знать,что у меня есть,а чего нет.Все же очень желельно было бы иметь несколько способов испарится.Не хочется находитыя в моем положении.Попалось на глаза новость,где люди от угарного газа погибли.Несколько раз вдохнул и все.Очень легкий такой вариант.Еще метанс всякие также действуют вроде.Специаотноно такой газ не знаю как даже возможно при желании.Дочь Герцена надышалаыь хлороформам который пропитала платок и ночью раытелила тот на лицке и сработало.Хотя у нее причина сомнительная была.Влюбилась во франзца,а тот не разделил ее чувства.И это из-за такой чепухи.

----------


## tempo

Нет, Емелюшко, ты не из тех, кто видит себя лучше , чем другие люди.
Именно поэтому, а также по причине очевидных проблем с психикой, нужен внешний помощник.

----------


## Емеля

То есть вверху живота у меня нет болей? и всего остального.На узи обнаруживался узел,это уже не мои ощущения,а аппарат выдал.Или же зубы,которык 4 штуки расскрашились.два полностью,там прорехи между зубами.То же из ряда моего воображения?Не надо тогдц считать не зная ничего и советс в другом направлении  давать.Уводя от истины

----------


## Емеля

Пока не дошел до обсследования.Что-то мне надоело проходил мимо еды на улице и два раза поел вроде шашлыка и около того,хотя не острое.И не особо ощутил усиление боли или что-то в этом роде,хотя кислый привкус 4 дня,раньше такого не было.Я вспомнил,что года 4 назад я делал узи брюшной полости.Правда я не помню до того как это все началось или после,кажется и не помню зачем я это делал.И там вроде застой жели был терапевт так сказала.Написала какие-то дорогие лекарства,но у меня не денег и оттого не стал.жкт конечно  неизвестно пока,но полный кисель.Я говорил что  ближе к глотке на язске плоские образования.Почитал немного об этом,кажется это хронический тонзилит,Откуда он взялся не понятно.Хотя это объясняет вот те два маленьких шарика под подбородком,лимфоузлы скорее всего этого.А когда они появились,не знаю в каком месте я здесь писал,связывал с меланомой.Забавно будет если все эти годы думал об одном,а пропустил другое,в котором надо было смотреть.Все равно я идиот.Хотя самая загадка,как после удаление этих родинок,через несколько недель кости увеличиваться стали и ребра.Попробовав тогда разобраться в чем дело,сейчас бы ситуация другая была бы.Не было бы этого круглосуточного и круглогодичного стресса и пить бм не начал и прочее.Объективно  я достоин смерти, за тупость.Только бы скорую

----------


## Емеля

Не знаю удастся ли на следующей недели обсследоваться.Все откладываетя и недостаток средств,которую так нужнс,но котормх нет в нужное время.Ем сейчас почти,так как думал пройду уже на этой недели.От такого питания боли стали выражение и вздутие.Я вот думал об язве,а ведь вероятность немалая что это панкреатит уже хронический.По симптомаам сходится и теже боли вверху живота и когда началось это 11 месяаев назад,то несколько дней была какбыы лихорадка,температуру тогда не мерил.а панкреатит хуже наверно чем язва не лечимая столько время,Да и при длительном употрблении алкоголя она появляется.А я как писал полгода через день пиво пил,это длительное время.Хотя я все это время соблюдал как мог диету и рабепразол опять же,что стало за это время в пж...В любом лучшем случаи,пить я не смогу больше,курить тоже и есть нормульную еду тоже,а это все равно что ад.Три можно сказать любимые вещи.А у меня до сих,нет запасного варианта,так чтобы понеосторожности или быстро.Больная голова причина всего.

----------


## Unity

Ты уж столько лет на данном ресурсе, на этой странице.
И жалобы те же...

Но проблема, кажется, не в плоти и её поломках/дисфункциях. 
Проблема - в самой Твоей голове. 
Форума "коллективный разум" в лице местных жителей уж неоднократно "хором" говорил Тебе, что проблема - в разуме. 
Именно её Ты силишься "заесть" изысканной пищей, "запить" алкоголем ну и "закурить" - мозг свой дефицитом кислорода и переизбытком угарного газа вкупе с никотином!..
Ты же Умный, ***ть, чувак!..
Для чего с собою играешь Ты в игры?..

Дело - не болезнях органов/систем. 

Дело - в том, что не в ладу Ты с своей головой. С разумом. С сознанием.
Тебе - постоянно Плохо. 
Каждую, мать его, минуту - Ты опять БЕЖИШЬ!.. В жратву, бухло, к зажигалке - или же в раздумья о тяжких болячках и угрозе СМЕРТИ - даже не пожив при этом... 

Иди к психиатру с этой ипохондрией. 
С своей дисгармонией с текущим моментом - или же умрёшь... 
Ото своих собственных же рук, тянущихся к пилюлям-Плацебо.

----------


## Емеля

В некотормом роде может оказалось совсем не так,сhто я и говорил в последнее время.И голова дурная была не правильно думалось,решалось.На сегодня,не все так однозначно

----------


## Емеля

Снова на несколько недель откладывается обсследование.Живот болит,хотя рабепразол пью,вроде лучше.Еды подходящей,а чтобы не усиливать не ешь.Все мысли о еде.Спина тоже болит не понятно.Несколько дней назад ощутил в прцвом боку жжение,что-то такое.Ощупал  там где ребро или не знаю как назвать,в общем нижнее реюро,даже наверно со стороны спины которое.Выступило немного увеличившись.Ощупал тоже самое место с другой стороны.Там по строению то же ребро,но меньше  в размере.Что это кажется снова...Причем как и прежде сам я ничего не искал,пока само о себе не дает знать новое.В общем это черт знает что,Что происходит хотелось быыы знать

----------


## Артикль

У тебя тут как амбулаторная карта с историей болезни.

----------


## Емеля

Сделал только анализ крови и тромбоциты 160,это вроде ниже нормы.Пока что только это.Я посмотрел причины понижения.Много чего и не понятно как.И обсследоваться надо много,а денег нет.Это еще не считая что я хотел обсследовать.

----------


## June

Емеля, 100500 совет на ту же тему: обратись к бесплатному врачу и расскажи ему обо всех своих проблемах.

----------


## Артикль

Емеля !!! Заваривай и пей травы которые тебе выложил в постах.
Я вон сам каждое утро по бокалу пью. На данный момент осталось только подорожник, мурава, тысячелистник и лист берёзы.
Траву пей, а с обследованием уж как выйдет.

----------


## Емеля

Травы конечно можно.Только  надо заняться этим,а сил совсем нет.Несколько человек относительно давно меня не видевшие,говорят что я похудел.Вот еще вопрос похудел я от недоедания нормальной еды или же иная причина.Еды почти никакой,Но в последнее время от голода начал выходить чтобы поесть,хотя средств мало.Позавчера  тоже хотелось есть вышел,что-нибудь купить.По дороге взял несколько пирожков с картошкой печеные.Потом увидел бананы,тоже взял несколько.Иду дальше и зашел в какой-то магазин.Там хлеба разного целая комната,тоже взял кое-чего.А в соседней комнате по мелочи разное.Стою около фруктов и подходит продавщица и говорит за банан заплатите.Cмотрю на руку,а в правой руке почти полностью съеденый банан.Я видимо один съел,а когда в магазин заходил второй не доел и в руке держал.Я ей говорю,что не здесь покупал.Она смотрит недоверчиво.Долго выясняли происхождение банана,но не заплатил естественно.Потом еще погулял немного.И опять еда,типа шашлыка человек жарил.Какая цена споашиваю,он назвал.Очень дорого было,я говорю дядя ты что белины объелся,с ума сошел,он молчит.Правда оказалось что невкусное мясо там было.Там девочки жаловались что невкусно и доели что-то такое.Потом устал и домо пошел и ничего не поел толком.Уже на улице темно.На встречу человек пять пьяных идут омерзительного вида.Почувствовал что-то не хорошое.Уже приготовился в последний раз от души подраться,но они мимо прошли.А я после этого думал что не плохо было бы если они меня бы под градусом забили к чертям собачьим,опять же шанс какой то.Так еще к слову тогда  думал о способах исчезнуть.А я за день до этого вспомнил про певиау которая молодой померла которая Уайнхаус.Посмотрел она две бутылки водки выпила и от отравления алкоголем погибла.Я же сам алкоголик.Я Подумал мне наверно бутылки 4 выпить надо чтобы откинуться.Хотя не гарантировано

----------


## Емеля

Прошел я обследование.Гастрит и халецестит.но последнее кажется было и раньше.Я думал там серьезнее за такое время прошедшее.Значит это не эллюзмя и вероятное остальное также не психическое.а это уже не хорошо.Я взвесился и прозвучало цифра 40... а дальше я не расслышал.Но скорее от 45кг.Просто не стал переспрашивать голова болела и как в тумане.Я много лет назад последний раз вес смотрел.Помею лет в 18-20 я весил около 50.Потом прошли еще годы и кажется было больше 55.Хотя может потеря веса от недоедания и скудного рациона.Может не дожидаться,а воспользоваться методом уайнхауз.Тем более выпить очень хочется

----------


## Емеля

Лечение кажется помогло.желудок не болит.Хоть тут ладно,а то это боль была крейне неприятная.Надо дальше обсследоваться,но денег нет,все закончились,те немногочисленные.В остальном все по-прежнему.тольуо серде недели две болит.то ли от нервов или от чего другого.Хотя я нервозен очень в последнее время.Или может это и не сердце,а ребра или кости что там давят на него.В этой в той области все увеличено,вот наверно и сердце прижимает.Жаль нет денег

----------

